# New to fish and they are arriving Friday!



## newfishmom (May 7, 2009)

The short story is I'm going to have 3 fish arriving at my house Friday afternoon. 2 goldfish and a sucker fish. I don't have a tank set up so its going to have to be done quickly which I know is very far from ideal as if having the goldfish with the sucker but thats the way they are coming and they have been together. 

I'm heading to the fish store first thing in the morning to get supplies including safe start which I was told to get to cycle the tank quickly. 

I have a 46 gallon bowed front tank which they will be going in. They will have to go together for at least a short time until other arrangements can be made. 

I guess I just need some advice. I'm starting to get a little freaked out by reading things online and just need some advice. I know its not an ideal situation but I have a time crunch and fish that really shouldn't be in the same tank together and need to know how I can make this work and the steps to go through to keep them as healthy as possible. Sorry if this is in the wrong section.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

i think you need to hold up on getting the fish. thats cold water fish with warm water fish and on top of that your tank needs to cycle or you will most likely lose the suckerfish.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

if you looking to jump start your tank heres what you can do

1: get hold of an established tank (second hand, not sun dried)
2: get hold of an established filter or filter media
3: get hold of some gravel from an established tank
4: use Well Water and not city water.

if you can do this, your tank outta be ready in 2 days. do you have a test kit available?


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i would take zakk's advice.. and if possable get your hands on some biospera.. i hear it works wonders in 24 hours.. it runs about 15 dollars.. so be perpared. but if your in a hurry to have a tank set up.. this is the best thing to do


----------

